# Questions about AK-103



## crazyinsane105 (May 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum and this would be my first post. I was referred here by the guys who make Assault Rifle Basics on youtube.com and they said this is a really good and informative site. I was hoping that you guys can answer a few questions for me.

I am looking to buy myself an AK-103 rifle (made by the company AK USA). I heard AK-103 rifles aren't that terribly expensive (I came across a forum saying how AK USA sell them for around 600-700 a piece) and they're much more accurate than the other AK variants on the market (like the Yugo, Chinese, Ukrainian VEPRs and Romanian WASR's). However, is any of this actually true? Does anybody here actually own an AK-103 or ever used one extensively enough to be familiar with it? How much more accurate is this rifle than other AK's and what benefits does it offer? Overall, is it worth the price you pay? Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Try these sites for AK info:

http://www.ak-47.us/
http://www.ar15.com/
http://www.falfiles.com/forums/

My opinion: If your first priority is accuracy, get something else.


----------

